# Anybody with Adult channels???



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have been trying on websites to find answers, but can't seem to get any detailed ones.

I have DTV and may be interested in some adult content. From what I can tell all of the adult channels are time-block or PPV only...for the exception of Playboy TV which can be a monthly subscription rate. Is Playboy the only monthly subscription based adult channel that DTV carries.

Also, if anyone has Playboy TV this question is for you. What kind of stuff do they show that I can't already see on the Movie Channels at night (that being HBO, Showtime, and Cinemax)?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

FavreJL04 said:


> Is Playboy the only monthly subscription based adult channel that DTV carries.


AFAIK that is correct.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Do a search for Playboy... we had this discussion about 2 months ago..
And it got into great detail.

In a nut shell... in the later portions of the night... Playboy goes "all the way". During the day times it is a little closer to HBO, SHOW, Skinemax... but still a "bit" further.

PBTV is the only channel you subscribe too...
The others are PPV


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

FavreJL04 said:


> Also, if anyone has Playboy TV this question is for you. What kind of stuff do they show that I can't already see on the Movie Channels at night (that being HBO, Showtime, and Cinemax)?


They have their schedule online at PlayboyTV.com.


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info there Earl. I did find that thread before I posted on here, but I couldn't respond since it was a locked thread and I still wasn't totally clear on what was shown. Couldn't ask for a quicker response time though. Thanks again.


----------



## firedog1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Of course if you're willing and able to shell out $7500 annually, you can have EVERY channel 24/7......D* TITANIUM package


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

firedog1 said:


> Of course if you're willing and able to shell out $7500 annually, you can have EVERY channel 24/7......D* TITANIUM package


From what I've heard, not any more. IIRC, I think D* has stopped taking on Titanium subscribers for now.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a 'waiting' list or whatever for it though!


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Okie, R U at work now? If so that is cool. If not....you should bill this time.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

0.o I am, in fact, I rarely post when I am home.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you have a broadband connection you might want to check out http://www.xtv.com/ for adult content.


----------



## firedog1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Newshawk said:


> From what I've heard, not any more. IIRC, I think D* has stopped taking on Titanium subscribers for now.


Interesting, anyone know why they stopped taking Titanium subscribers? I wonder how many people are able or willing to shell out $7500 annually to watch TV ?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't understand why PTV is the only monthly subscription adult channel? I watched a special on HBO recently on how HUGE the adult movie/DVD/toy industry is, and would think D* would offer at least one of those other channels as a monthly channel? PTV is pretty weak IMHO. It is more "adult" at night than Skinemax or HBO, but, it's not as "adult" as DVDs. I'm not sure how PTV compares to the D* PPV adult channels??


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> I don't understand why PTV is the only monthly subscription adult channel? I watched a special on HBO recently on how HUGE the adult movie/DVD/toy industry is, and would think D* would offer at least one of those other channels as a monthly channel? PTV is pretty weak IMHO. It is more "adult" at night than Skinemax or HBO, but, it's not as "adult" as DVDs. I'm not sure how PTV compares to the D* PPV adult channels??


While I don't know for sure about content, I can say that about half the PPV-only channels are not allowed at all in Utah (and a few other states.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> I don't understand why PTV is the only monthly subscription adult channel? I watched a special on HBO recently on how HUGE the adult movie/DVD/toy industry is, and would think D* would offer at least one of those other channels as a monthly channel? PTV is pretty weak IMHO. It is more "adult" at night than Skinemax or HBO, but, it's not as "adult" as DVDs. I'm not sure how PTV compares to the D* PPV adult channels??


I am willing to bet is has to do with the insane amounts of cash some people will lay down to see tits and ass on TV on a regular basis.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> While I don't know for sure about content, I can say that about half the PPV-only channels are not allowed at all in Utah (and a few other states.)


And in Tennessee. 'Cause, you know, it's because none of us were born or conceived in the normal way. We were all found in a cabbage patch, apparently, and anything related to normal human activities must be appropriately vilified and burdened with shame. 

When D* included Tennessee in its blackout of adult content (which happened sometime between '99 and '00 if I remember correctly), I sent a polite letter, quoting the appropriate state obscenity statutes and explaining how the parental control features of D* receivers complied with the statutory requirements about limiting access to minors, et cetera. I got a form letter in response saying, basically, D* is afraid of being prosecuted by the state government. Great.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

For the record ....

I happened to have the privilege of talking with someone from D* yesterday, and I don't mean just some CSR and/or supervisor (don't ask who or why, just know that I'm not lying).

I brought this topic up about Playboy being the only alacarte adult channel available via monthly subscription on D*.

I mentioned how E* offers (I think) 4 different alacarte adult channels via monthly subscription.

He sincerely seemed like he cared about the subject.
He said that he would bring this up at their next meeting.
Cross your fingers ... and toes.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> I mentioned how E* offers (I think) 4 different alacarte adult channels via monthly subscription.


Seems time to check out E*


----------



## Jazzy Jeff (Mar 11, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> For the record ....
> 
> I happened to have the privilege of talking with someone from D* yesterday, and I don't mean just some CSR and/or supervisor (don't ask who or why, just know that I'm not lying).
> 
> ...


And tie things in a knot if your able :lol:


----------



## sunshinegal (Mar 13, 2007)

why doesnt directv have the erotic network channel as a monthly subscription? dish has it as a add on to any package my friend has the channel. i watched it and it shows movies 24/7. its not like playboy at all and also its a lot better to enjoy. in my opinion directv has too many adult ppv channels its time for a change.dish offers a better variety when it comes to adult entertainment.


----------



## sunshinegal (Mar 13, 2007)

oops correction on the TEN channel monthly price its 24.99 a month. also its available for a yearly fee of 252.89 which is a annual fee. TEN and TEN clips is offered together for a fee of 37.99 a month. this is the package some of my other friends have.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

IIRC, the blackouts in the Bible Belt are gone as of 2/1/07 or so...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Supervolcano said:


> I mentioned how E* offers (I think) 4 different alacarte adult channels via monthly subscription.


Actually, there are seven (eight if you count Playboy which is now a conventional "premium"):
TENClips
TEN
TENXtsy
Club Jenna
Shorteez
Spice: XCESS
fresh!


----------



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> Actually, there are seven (eight if you count Playboy which is now a conventional "premium"):
> TENClips
> TEN
> TENXtsy
> ...


DISH actually provides all these through a fixed monthly subscription?


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Harsh & FavreJL04,

Last I knew, they only offered 4 (or maybe 5) of those 8 channels via "monthly subscriptions" ... And that's what I'm referring to.

You have to have an account with E* (which I don't) to see exactly which ones are available via monthly subscriptions.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

FavreJL04 said:


> DISH actually provides all these through a fixed monthly subscription?


Yes. Annual subscriptions at a reduced rate may also be available for some channels.

I should add that there is a $10 adult programming change fee at each end.

I'm not advocating that DirecTV use such a model, but they might want to consider offering adult programming on a subscription basis as many other multichannel providers do.


----------



## TBenning (Mar 8, 2004)

FavreJL04 said:


> DISH actually provides all these through a fixed monthly subscription?


Yes, this is copied from dishnetwork.com (under add programming if you are logged in to your account...)

TENclips - Clips is a fast paced, thematically blocked adult entertainment network featuring clips from a variety of adult movies. $24.99

TEN - TEN is the alternative adult entertainment network. TEN provides you with the best value by giving you the most variety in stars, movies and studios. $24.99

TEN/TENXsty Package - Get Xtsy and TEN together, 24 hours a day for one great price! $39.99

TENXsty - Xtsy is hot! A 24-hour, uncensored adult channel delivering the wildest situations the adult world has to offer. Xtsy showcases movies chosen to entertain and tantalize your senses. $29.99

Club Jenna - Every night is VIP night when you're with Jenna Jameson and the gorgeous women of Club Jenna. Club Jenna features the biggest and most beautiful stars in adult entertainment. $29.99

Shorteez - Shorteez features themed clips with porn star blocks, casting calls, Internet and reality style content and anime. Get ready for a fast paced and exciting 90 minutes! $24.99

Club Jenna/Shorteez Package - XXX Get Club Jenna and Shorteez together, 24 hours a day for one great price. $39.99

Spice Xcess - XXX Spice: Xcess features the sexiest exotic women and boasts the most intriguing content, giving you what you want. More choices, more flavor and a little bit of the strange. $29.99

Fresh - XX.5 If you're looking for new talent and amateur content then Fresh is the adult channel for you! Fresh focuses on new girls in the adult business and fresh themes. $29.99

Playboy - Playboy TV offers a broad variety of erotic programming for every taste. Director's Cut movies, breakthrough specials, original series, and sizzling live call-in shows make Playboy TV the world leader in entertainment for adults' and now more than ever, couples too! $14.99


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

I stand corrected!!!
Thank you!!!
All 8 are available via monthly subscriptions!!

*DirecTV - Are you reading this?
Please get on the ball*
(pun intended)


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> And in Tennessee. 'Cause, you know, it's because none of us were born or conceived in the normal way. We were all found in a cabbage patch, apparently, and anything related to normal human activities must be appropriately vilified and burdened with shame.
> 
> When D* included Tennessee in its blackout of adult content (which happened sometime between '99 and '00 if I remember correctly), I sent a polite letter, quoting the appropriate state obscenity statutes and explaining how the parental control features of D* receivers complied with the statutory requirements about limiting access to minors, et cetera. I got a form letter in response saying, basically, D* is afraid of being prosecuted by the state government. Great.


I live in TN and my wife and I had PBTV for a few months in 03.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> I live in TN and my wife and I had PBTV for a few months in 03.


PlayboyTV is only rated "X".

It's "XX" and "XXX" rated channels that are (or at least used to be) illegal to be broadcasted in certain regions of the country.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do a search for Playboy... we had this discussion about 2 months ago..
> And it got into great detail.
> 
> In a nut shell... in the later portions of the night... Playboy goes "all the way". During the day times it is a little closer to HBO, SHOW, Skinemax... but still a "bit" further.
> ...


Cool, when is this one's free preview? :lol:


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

All I hear while reading this thread is...

"the Internet is for porn, the Internet is for porn!"


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

:lol:


Kash76 said:


> All I hear while reading this thread is...
> 
> "the Internet is for porn, the Internet is for porn!"


:lol: That is too funny!


----------

